# Detailing day @Blok51 with Orchard Autocare



## Ronnie

Morning everyone.

We are having our first Detailing Training day with our friends at Blok51 on Feb 20th. It will be a beginner day covering all aspects from Proper car washing techniques, proper use of chemicals through to machine polishing interior and finishing. Spaces are very limited but if there is enough interest we will be running more of these days throughout the year. If anyone is interested head on over to Blok51 for more information prices are £40 per person. and if you want leave a comment below so we can gauge interest for more of these days and what you would like us to cover.

https://www.facebook.com/blok51ni

Cheers
Rollo


----------



## Cookies

Sold out D'oh. 

I'd love to go to one of these days Ronnie. Always willing to learn from the master lol and improve.

Cooks


----------



## Ronnie

Hi Cookies we will be doing more but would love some feedback as to what people would like to see at these days to make it more interesting.


----------



## Cookies

Cheers Ronnie, 

Personally, I'd like to improve my machining technique, arch and suspension cleaning/protection, engine bay, oh and light coloured head cloth.....

Cheers 

Niall


----------



## Rían P

Cookies said:


> Sold out D'oh.
> 
> I'd love to go to one of these days Ronnie. Always willing to learn from the master lol and improve.
> 
> Cooks


Looks like we missed out Niall! 
Would have loved to attend Ronnie, would be great to get a bit of professional training :buffer:

I would have like to have seen - a bit about wet sanding, coating paint and alloys, glass polishing maybe?
Everything that yous had put on the poster sounds brilliant like.

Any plans for again?

Thanks
Rían P


----------



## Bazmcc

We will probably run another few throughout the year.

You'll see on our facebook we posted above putting your name down if you missed out on this one. We'll try and arrange another couple soon if we have the numbers so please get in touch and get your name down. There's already quite a few names on our list for the next one.

During this one, we will be touching a bit on wet sanding, coatings, glass polishing etc. and loads more.


----------



## Cookies

Rían P said:


> Looks like we missed out Niall!
> Would have loved to attend Ronnie, would be great to get a bit of professional training :buffer:
> 
> I would have like to have seen - a bit about wet sanding, coating paint and alloys, glass polishing maybe?
> Everything that yous had put on the poster sounds brilliant like.
> 
> Any plans for again?
> 
> Thanks
> Rían P


Hopefully we'll get to the next one chum. Wet sanding - good call on that one!!!

Cooks


----------



## Rían P

Cookies said:


> Hopefully we'll get to the next one chum. Wet sanding - good call on that one!!!
> 
> Cooks


Would be a bit of craic! Your arch and suspensions cleaning/protection one would be brilliant. Be good to know what's the best way to prevent rust etc setting in.

RP


----------



## GeoffS

I be definitely up for attending a training day..


----------



## dreamtheater

Would like to learn a little more on machine polishing myself, so would be interested in attending


----------



## footfistart

I would love to attend if it's not a million miles away. Facebook isn't working for me so if someone could tell me where it is that will determine if I can attend or not


----------



## Cookies

footfistart said:


> I would love to attend if it's not a million miles away. Facebook isn't working for me so if someone could tell me where it is that will determine if I can attend or not


Where abouts are you bud?

Cooks


----------



## footfistart

Farm borough in Hampshire mate.


----------



## si74

It's in Northern Ireland pal.


----------



## footfistart

Are maybe not then. Never mind  thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bazmcc

Tickets are on sale now for the 12th of March. Same sort of detailing day again.


----------



## Cookies

Booked - see you next Saturday!!! I'll wear a pink carnations and a trilby. 

I hear the cloud is thick over St Petersburg. 😁

Cooks


----------



## Liam85

I'd be interested in a more advanced detailing day rather than a beginners course.


----------



## Bazmcc

Liam85 said:


> I'd be interested in a more advanced detailing day rather than a beginners course.


That's in the pipeline for later in the year. 
We're just not sure about dates yet.


----------



## Cookies

You need to be careful that you're not training up the competition lol.


----------



## Ronnie

as long as they are doing it right it benefits us all within the industry Cookies so it's all good.


----------

